# Guilty?



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

When I was an Appy in Bank Line, We were invited on board PIAKO in Buenos Aires! NZSCo ship chartered. She was LOVELY. On the bridge was a beautifully set up Ralston set. "Ah", said I, in the full knowledge of an Erk ; "I know how this works". I skillfully touched the little levers, the tray went down, a couple of weights fell over, I ran away.

To the 2nd Mate of PIAKO in about 1962, my deepest apologies, it was me!


----------

